# LCD displays and magnets



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

I probably should know the answer to this, unfortunately I do not. I am in the process of setting up a very basic home recording studio (studio is in this case a bit optimistic as a description). I want to place a laptop computer very close to a guitar amp, within 12 inches. Will the LCD display be affected by the amplifier speaker magnet? I know that CRT displays are affected but the LCD display would seem to be immune to magnetic distortion. The equipment rack modification will depend on where I can safely place the laptop. The idea placement is directly in front and slightly below the Fender G-Dec amp.


----------



## bigbear (Apr 27, 2004)

I personaly would not want any strong magnetic field close to a computer, not so much the screen but more the hard drive, it could possibly adversly affect the operation of the drive.
I am know expert in this topic but others on the forum might be able to help
BTW You could possibly shield the pc somehow


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

There will be no effect on your LCD screen that I'm aware of. I just took a 1# cobalt magnet and ran it all round my LCD, and it had no effect, nor did I expect it to. As far as the drive, it takes a VERY strong magnetic field to affect the drive. Unless the magnet is physically sitting on the drive, it will have no effect.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

I concur with JW on this.
I have exteremely powerful rare earth magnets here that I use for testing purposes for electro-mechanical equipment and they have zero effect on an LCD. But they affect a CRT color purity from several feet away.

Likewise the laptop itself, while the HDD is magnetically sensitive you would need rare earth magnets vitually attached to the drive to affect it, the magnetic flux decreases by square law over distance, and the magnetic field from a guitar amp or it's speaker will therefore be minimal in comparitive strength.


----------



## Captainkewl (Aug 14, 2006)

Yeah, I agree with the above two comments. My brother has a room set up with about 5,000 bucks worth of music equipment and his computer is also very close to the equipment. His LCD and hard drive etc. is not affected. Cheers.


----------



## alwrmc (Jan 13, 2004)

As I suspected concerning the LCD display. Thanks for all of your inputs. I think I will be setting it all up this weekend, so Hubert Sumlin, get ready for the competition (smile).


----------

